# Logitech G11, Tasten defekt!



## christobalL (13. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Logitech G11 Tastatur und mehrere Tasten funktionieren nicht mehr (5 Stück). Der Grund ist mir unbekannt. Ich habe bereits eine Email an PCGH Hardware geschrieben, aber leider bislang noch keine Antwort erhalten. Die Tastatur ist von PCGH.

Ich brauche sehr dringend diese Tastatur, da ich viel am Pc arbeite. Wie kann ich dieses Problem am besten lösen. An wen muss ich mich wenden und wie?

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus! 

Liebe Grüße,

christobalL


----------



## Klafert (13. Januar 2008)

ja immer ruhig die haben auch wochenende

über die email gehts sicherlich am schnellsten

evtl hotline falls vorhanden


aber das problem das einige tasten nicht gehen hat mein bruder mit seiner auch momentan

meine g15 dagegen nicht komsich


----------



## der_schnitter (13. Januar 2008)

Wende dich lieber an Logitech.Ich glaub nicht,dass die Redaktion dir da helfen kann,außer es ist ein bekanntes (behebbares) Problem.Haste mal gegoogelt?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2008)

Da ist irgendein treiber der mit der logitech software kolidiert. google mal.


----------

